# Programmierer mit Erfahrung Strangpressen



## AUDSUPERUSER (11 Februar 2008)

Hallo 

Ich arbeite in einem Unternehmen im süddeutschen Raum, das Aluminiumprofile mit Strangpresstechnik herstellt.
Leider liegt noch einiges im Argen, mehr als einer schaffen kann.
Ich benötige immer wieder Unterstützung von externen Programmieren.
Diese sollten Erfahrung mit S5, S7, WinCC, WinCC Flexible und vorallem Strangpresstechnik haben.
Die Aufträge varieren zwischen Erweiterung von Visualisierungen bis hin zum Komplettumbau von Strangpressanlagen.
Toll wäre es, wenn die Programmierer aus ca. 100km um 88267 wären, um lange Anreisezeiten zu vermeiden.
Bitte meldet Euch, falls Ihr solche Aufträge übernehmen würdet, oder jemanden kennt, der dies übernehmen könnte.
Vielen Dank 
AUDSUPERUSER


----------



## Pizza (11 Februar 2008)

wie wär es hiermit ???

http://cgi.ebay.de/SPS-Programmieru...ryZ78704QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ob das ein ernst zunehmender Geschäftspartner ist 

Ich glaub wohl eher nicht:???:


----------



## Markus (11 Februar 2008)

bin 40km von dir, von strangpressn habe ich aber keine ahnung.

kenne noch ein paar anderre prostituierte ...äh freiberufler aus der seegegend, kann da mal nachhaken...

können ja mal telefonieren: 0177 700 20 72

markus


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (11 Februar 2008)

Pizza schrieb:


> wie wär es hiermit ???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/SPS-Programmieru...ryZ78704QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Pizza

Ich denke Du hast Recht. Aber trotzdem vielen Dank

Gruss

AUDSUPERUSER


----------



## J.Wittwer (11 Februar 2008)

*SPS-S7 - Erfahrung*

Hallo AUDSUPERUSER,

wir sind auf Ihren Hilferuf im Forum gestossen. Eventl. könnten wir Ihnen da helfen. Wir sind ca. 15 km südlich von Konstanz (in der SChweiz) stationiert und somit nicht weit des Einsatzortes entfernt.
Schauen Sie doch bitte unter www.wito-ag.ch unser Profil an und kontaktieren Sie uns bitte, wenn Sie Interesse haben.
Gerne erwarten wir Ihre Antwort.

mfG
Jürg Wittwer


----------



## corrado (14 Februar 2008)

So weit weg sind wir auch wieder nicht. Schau/frag mal da nach. 

Actemium - BU Ravensburg
Controlmatic GmbH
Ulmer Str. 8 
D-88212 Ravensburg 
Telefon: (07 51) 3 59 18 - 0
www.actemium.de

Gruss Corrado


----------



## J.Wittwer (18 Februar 2008)

hallo corrado,

habe Ihre Meldung 
"So weit weg sind wir auch wieder nicht. Schau/frag mal da nach"
gesehen, weiss jedoch nicht, was ich damit anfangen soll!!

Können wir einmal in Kontakt treten ??

Meine Tel.Nr.: +41 71 / 626 58 80

mfG
J.Wittwer


----------



## wolfiklein (5 März 2008)

Hallo AUDSUPERUSER,

habe Erfahrung in allen Einsatzgebieten mit Automatisierung!

Reinschauen unter www.kk-engineering.de

Gruß
W. Klein


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (5 März 2008)

Danke Wolfiklein

Habe Deinen Kontakt aufgenommen und weitergegeben. 

Gruss

Audsuperuser


----------



## Markus (5 März 2008)

wolfiklein schrieb:


> Hallo AUDSUPERUSER,
> 
> habe Erfahrung in *allen* Einsatzgebieten mit Automatisierung!
> 
> ...


 

*ROFL* 
habe selten so gelacht...

wie sagt zockratte einst: ich weiß dass ich nichts weiß...


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (6 März 2008)

Hallo Markus

Kennst Du die Firma, oder hat Dich die Formulierung so erheitert?

Gruss
Rainer


----------



## Markus (6 März 2008)

ne kenne ich nicht, aber als ich *ALLE* gelsen habe, da wusste ich genug...
kann gut sein dass ich falsch liege und er über einen pool mit 5000 programmiereren verfügt - wenn das leuter freaks sind, dann dürfte er so eine aussage ""vielleicht"" vom stapel lassen.
aber wenn so eine aussage von einem kleinen betrieb kommt, dann tippe ich eher auf einen relativ engen horizont...  

aber gut, wunder gibt es immer wieder.
also verzeiht mir meinen kommentar, kann gut sein das ich mich irre!


----------



## Ralle (6 März 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> ne kenne ich nicht, aber als ich *ALLE* gelsen habe, da wusste ich genug...
> kann gut sein dass ich falsch liege und er über einen pool mit 5000 programmiereren verfügt - wenn das leuter freaks sind, dann dürfte er so eine aussage ""vielleicht"" vom stapel lassen.
> aber wenn so eine aussage von einem kleinen betrieb kommt, dann tippe ich eher auf einen relativ engen horizont...
> 
> ...



Ja, ging mir genauso. 
Ich persönlich mag Formulierungen wie:
Profi in C, C++, Delphi, LISP, Prolog, COBOL, Perl, Java, JavaScript, SQL, BASIC, VBA, EXCEL, ACCESS, Step7, Codesys, WinCC, WinCCFlex, ProTool, AB, Bosch. (Ich hör mal auf, hab von noch vielen mehr gehört )

Nicht zu vergessen, sicher auch noch Profi im Zielpinkeln an eine Wand !

PS: @wolfiklein Du bist da nicht gemeint, das ist eher eine allgemeine Bemerkung, gelle!


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (6 März 2008)

Hallo Markus

Was hälst Du davon, dieses Treat zu schliessen. Die Gründe kennst Du ja.
Ich denke, dadurch das der Kontakt zu Dir hergestellt ist, macht es keinen Sinn mehr, andere Firmen zu suchen.

Gruss und Danke

Audsuperuser


----------



## wolfiklein (6 März 2008)

Hallo Markus,

sorry, ich dachte hier treffen sich AutomatisierungsPROFIS.

Naja> Aus und Ende!:s17:


----------



## zotos (6 März 2008)

Da dieser Thread eh bald im SV landet nutze ich die Gelegenheit.


wolfiklein schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> 
> sorry, ich dachte hier treffen sich AutomatisierungsPROFIS.
> 
> Naja> Aus und Ende!:s17:



Ein Profi der behauptet alles zu können, ist keiner.


----------



## Ralle (6 März 2008)

wolfiklein schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> 
> sorry, ich dachte hier treffen sich AutomatisierungsPROFIS.
> 
> Naja> Aus und Ende!:s17:



Hoffentlich haben wir uns jetzt nicht die ganz großen Durchbrüche bei ALLEN Fragen der Programmierung versaut.  

Ich weiß nicht, irgendwie fehlt mir einfach das unendliche Selbstbewußtsein, das so mancher an den Tag legt. Ok, als Profi können sich hier viele bezeichnen, aber wie ich schon oben schrieb, bei wie vielen Sachen, kann man eigentlich gleichzeitig wirklich Profi sein? 1, 2 ok 5, aber dann ist Schluß, oder?


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (6 März 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Hoffentlich haben wir uns jetzt nicht die ganz großen Durchbrüche bei ALLEN Fragen der Programmierung versaut.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, irgendwie fehlt mir einfach das unendliche Selbstbewußtsein, das so mancher an den Tag legt. Ok, als Profi können sich hier viele bezeichnen, aber wie ich schon oben schrieb, bei wie vielen Sachen, kann man eigentlich gleichzeitig wirklich Profi sein? 1, 2 ok 5, aber dann ist Schluß, oder?


 
*ACK* 

Manchmal fehlt einem einfach nur die Zeit , siehe Ralle und der pvbrowser *ROFL*


----------

